# Connect my DVD-ROM drive to my TV



## jamesbond007 (Jan 26, 2005)

Can the DVD-ROM drive of my computer be used to play movies on my TV, I have seen some sockets at the back of my CD-ROM, DVD-ROM drives for power supply, ground etc. If this is possible please let me know how this can be done along with the specification of the extra harware if needed for this purpose.
        Also let me know of any precautions and will it be fine if I use it for hours


----------



## swatkat (Jan 27, 2005)

u cannot directly connect ur DVD ROM to ur TV.The ports on the backside of the DVD/CD drive is only for Power Supply which goes to SMPS, Data cable to Motherboard and Audio Out, which goes to ur Sound Card.
u have to use a Graphics Card with TV Out/Video Out support to connect ur computer to TV.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 27, 2005)

You need a TV tuner card with TV out to watch DVDs on TV thru DVD ROM. I think it would be cheaper (and more convenient) to get a separate DVD player now. You can get one for as low as 4000 now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I guess you people did'nt get my point. I'd like to use my 

DVD-ROM drive as DVD player, thats it. If I use TV tuner card than I 

would need to use my PC, there is no fun in it. My aim is to use the 

DVD-ROM of my PC to watch movies on TV and no business with computer. 

I guess I can use adapters to supply power to DVD-ROM drive, but the 

question is how do I connect the drive to my TV ?


----------



## theraven (Jan 27, 2005)

we got ur point well and good
u cant use ur dvd rom as a standalone dvd player for ur tv... PERIOD


----------



## swatkat (Jan 27, 2005)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Well I guess you people did'nt get my point. I'd like to use my
> 
> DVD-ROM drive as DVD player, thats it. If I use TV tuner card than I
> 
> ...


u want ur DVD ROM to be a STAND ALONE DVD Player for ur TV?
as far as i know it's not possible.....but u can use ur CD/DVD Drives as stand alone Audio CD Players.
Only audio is provided by the drives in the form of Analog Audio Out (that small 3 pin connector, which connects to sound card), but there's no such provision for Video in drives.


----------

